

Codename Prometheus: User experience driven open source initiative - rkda
http://aralbalkan.com/notes/codename-prometheus
&quot;Codename Prometheus is a new initiative to create an open platform that competes on user experience in the consumer space. It is inspired in part by the Snowden leaks about the NSA and GCHQ spying programmes on ordinary citizens. Our aim is to create products that are great experiences out of the box. Oh, and by the way, they just happen to be open. They just happen to protect your privacy and respect your human rights. We will need all the support we can get. Follow us on Twitter, subscribe to our mailing list, and join us as we embark on the long road to realising this mammoth task.&quot;
======
rkda
"Codename Prometheus is a new initiative to create an open platform that
competes on user experience in the consumer space. It is inspired in part by
the Snowden leaks about the NSA and GCHQ spying programmes on ordinary
citizens. Our aim is to create products that are great experiences out of the
box. Oh, and by the way, they just happen to be open. They just happen to
protect your privacy and respect your human rights. We will need all the
support we can get. Follow us on Twitter, subscribe to our mailing list, and
join us as we embark on the long road to realising this mammoth task."

Lofty goals, I do hope they can pull it off though.

